# 2 days..16hrs..still dumb



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Did this 2 day CCC course so I could sit for the state backflow worker's exam.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I hope you guys make good money testing. I got into it in '92 and dropped it 2 yrs ago. Guages, cert. on guages, cont. ed. ROI thingy didn't payoff.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

There's no money in valve testing. Don't mess with it....:whistling2:


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> There's no money in valve testing. Don't mess with it....:whistling2:


Oh, but there is good money in testing, as long as you don't get your Armani shoes wet from the vent hose:thumbup:.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Most guys are doing it so cheap around here that it's not worth doing. They charge like $50 to test them.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Protech said:


> Most guys are doing it so cheap around here that it's not worth doing. They charge like $50 to test them.


 
Same here. I thought about doing but For what it costs and what people will do it for, they can have it.


----------



## dapperdan (Dec 25, 2008)

I let my Cert expire. Not worth it when fools do it for 25.00 or less.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I was going to take mine, but changed my mind.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

They prolly do the test cheap but the repair is expensive? maybe its just a way to get in the door to make more money on the repair or a replacement.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> They prolly do the test cheap but the repair is expensive? maybe its just a way to get in the door to make more money on the repair or a replacement.


 Maybe so. Normally the test takes a few minutes, but a repair or replacement can add up....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bill said:


> I was going to take mine, but changed my mind.


 Me too. I had this exact class 4 years ago but never took the exam. I am going to go ahead and get it this time. I need all the work I can get...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Maybe so. Normally the test takes a few minutes, but a repair or replacement can add up....


I wish you well with testing. It just never paid off for me..:thumbup: I'm, just sayin'


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Here they hand out tester certifications to anything that breathes and makes it through the "exam". This made testing almost non-profitable for qualified tradespersons and created problems for customers and CCC programs alike. :furious:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm going on 11 years as a licensed backflow tester and the state is trying to pull that category into the state's plumbing division, instead of it being controlled by the water purveyor. 

As of right now it requires a licensed journeyman plumber (with supervision of a master plumber) to install/move/test that device.


They are after one license that covers the entire state, not the issue of 5 different certs in the big cities of our state of KY.

That was discussed at our PHCC meeting two nights ago.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Regulator said:


> Here they hand out tester certifications to anything that breathes and makes it through the "exam". This made testing almost non-profitable for qualified tradespersons and created problems for customers and CCC programs alike. :furious:


Here you have to have 4 years of practical experience in water dist. systems and 40 hours of approved classroom training. 

Or

7 years of practical experience in wat dist. and 16 hours app. classroom training.

What they consider water distribution systems, I don't fully know. I personally think only licensed plumbers should be allowed, but it's not up to me....:furious:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Are you still dumb in spite of, or because of the backflow class? Just askin'.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Here you have to have 4 years of practical experience in water dist. systems and 40 hours of approved classroom training.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


Yes, a course is required here as well but no prerequisites whatsoever. Some private schools have instructors that are teaching the course that haven't been certified for over a decade and others that have never been certified at all! It wasn't always this bad.

My personal opinion is that certification should be limited to the following:


Plumbers for any assembly located anywhere
Sprinkler fitters for those assemblies located on the fire sprinkler system
Water distribution operators for those assemblies located as part of the infrastructure
Steam Engineers for those assemblies located in their own power plant
But that's just me.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We made pretty good money off of testing but we tested and repaired a lot of devices others would not work on (3"-8"). 

I had one guy who had 22-devices (1-6" & 21-2") at a modular home park and while he would let me test the devices he wanted to do the repairs on his own so it went something like this.

First test -22 devices X $XX.XX = $X,XXX.XX
Second test - 10 devices X $XX.XX = $XXX.XX
Third test - 3 devices X $XX.XX = $XXX.XX
Forth test - same 3 devices X $XX.XX = $XXX.XX 
Fifth test - same 3 devices X $XX.XX = $XXX.XX + 2 hours to repair the three devices. 

You have to love maintenance engineers.

Mark


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Coppertop said:


> For "Regulator" - all this slander, bitterness and fiery faces....must be Ed?


And you are...? please post an intro. mmkay, thanks.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

It's funny I just put in a call to the State Board to today if my BF had to be active to take the Master's Exam. I believe so...Which sucks. Class cost me $450 2 years ago, and it's going to be $275 + to recirt by the end of the year. 

I have done all NRC & R service and outside of normal backflow issues have never had to install/service/test any of the non res. equipment. (ie: I see air gaps,dual checks etc. no RPZs in homes here)

I don't mind the class, but when you don't use it but every 2 years...so u can say yes I have been tested on it. It seems a bit pointless. 

To me it came down to *always* be aware of possible cross connections and keeping the health of the public as a whole, in your mind. Not just the house your working on.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

and don't get the teacher wet or he will put the discharge hose you your pocket...


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Coppertop said:


> For "Regulator" - all this slander, bitterness and fiery faces....must be Ed?


Anything posted by Regulator that is inaccurate is corrected at the earliest opportunity. Is truth slander? Who is Ed and would he be bitter?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

We have 4 city contracts to test BFP's so the money is pretty damn good.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Are you still dumb in spite of, or because of the backflow class? Just askin'.


 In spite of....


----------

